

Dreamspark - free development software for students - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/09/01/dreamspark-software-for-learning.aspx

======
joedynamite
I think Apple did something similar where schools can sign up students as iOS
developers too. I think the idea is great, I would have loved if something
similar was available when I was in High School and starting College.

